# How to get rid of flea infestation in carpet?



## ilovemykitty (Nov 30, 2009)

About a month ago, my two cats had a flea outbreak. They had been treated with frontline, but it didn't work? Since the outbreak, they have been treated twice with advantage, and it seems to have worked.
However, my bedroom carpet where the cats had slept up until then, is infested with fleas. I just can't get rid of them! I vacuum the room daily, and dispose of what's been vaccumed up. I tried putting salt down, as it says many places online, leaving it 24 hours, and vacuuming it up. It didn't help. Yesterday I went and spent $20 on Sentry Natural Defense Household spray (as I have a hamster in there in a big 55 gallon that's hard to move, as well as a puffer fish thats hard to move, and it says it's safe for them to be around). I took out all laundry and bedding and washed them. I vacuumed again and sprayed the entire room, made sure to get every crack and under all the furniture I could. I thought it had helped. I was standing in there for a good long time last night, and didn't see or get a single flea on me after I had done it. However, today I walked in there, and instantly got a bunch of fleas on my socks again.
I haven't let the cats anywhere near the room for a month now, for obvious reason. And Now it's getting to the point where I can't even go in there.

I may just have to find a way or get someone to help me move the hamster and fish out of there...

What else can I do?? I miss having my kitties sleep with me at night.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yikes! It sounds like you have a really bad infestation!
You may need to bomb but I'd try boric acid first (I've never heard of the salt theory, BTW) Sprinkle the BA liberally, everywhere. Then vacuum it up. Make sure you throw the vacuum bag out of the house too! And, I hope you're doing the whole house and not just that room.
If that doesn't work (it always has for me) I think you'll need to move the tanks and bomb.
Good luck!


----------



## ilovemykitty (Nov 30, 2009)

hmm.. every time i looked up how to get rid of fleas online it always came up with 'salt' haha. Obviously it doesn't work. Which is why I came here to you guys. I figured you guys would know better! haha

I haven't done the rest of the house. There hasn't been any problem anywhere else. But my guess is because the rest of the house isn't carpeted? The entire house is hardwood floors, other then two bedrooms that has carpet (my room and my nephews room).
The funny thing is, the fleas are staying strictly to the carpet. I haven't been able to find a single one on or in my bed since this has started. It sounds even sillier, but if I run through the room real quick, and jump up on my bed, the fleas stay away from me, as they are staying to the carpet.. hmm..

My dad and I were just discussing it, and I really think we'll be going the bombing route. (taking the hamster and fish out of the room first, of course)
The only thing that scares me about doing the rest of the house is we have a toddler living in the house, and an infant (4 months) who is here about 10 hours a day.

Should we still try something for the furniture in the rest of the house? 
Also.. it may be a silly question. But where would I find boric acid?

Many thanks!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Larger home improvement stores might carry it with the pesticides. But read the label, some have pheromones in it which is for attracting roaches to it. Since roaches aren’t your issue, I would avoid that kind. Many drug stores carry the plain stuff. Ask the pharmacist where it is.

I have also seen flea traps at the home improvement stores, but I don't know how they work. Just avoid those devices that make a high pitch sound to supposedly scare away bugs. They are worthless.


----------

